# Travel Plans for 2013



## Luvstotravel (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll start.   

I'm actually looking at the END of 2013, and into 2014!  But, here's where I know we're going in 2013:

February, an extended family trip to Orlando.  Taking our adult kids and their partners and kids, staying at a 3-bedroom unit at Silver Lakes.  It will be our 30th anniversary!   

June, Smuggler's Notch.  This place is near family, so we're going to be spending time with them.  We know and love Vermont!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 13, 2012)

My 2013 got screwed up...I have a Set in stone number i use to vacation every year....Last year i was able to vacation 4 weeks on that budget...This year, the family and extended family have all decided that everyone needs to take a Cruise  That cruise is going to blow almost my entire travel budget, So i'll be lucky to get 2 weeks vacation this year on my budget!


March 5 - March 15th: 10 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise on Royal Caribbean(I'm expecting this cruise to cost between $1500-$2000 after everything)
August: Sheraton Broadway Plantation for a week(i haven't been since i bought, so i'm looking forward to it)

If i can find a deal on the cruise, i'm going to try to squeeze in an early July trip also...But i doubt i'm going to be able to find a deal on the cruise


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 13, 2012)

My SFX exchange to London is all I have lined up at the moment for 2013, but I will probably use one of my summer UK weeks myself this year rather than deposit it anywhere, so that will make two weeks in the UK.  I may do a canalboat as well, making my vacation plans very UK-centric.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 13, 2012)

June: LA to Vancouver via Amtrak (Coast Starlight & Cascades trains), a few nights in Vancouver, and 4-5 nights in Seattle for a business conference

Nov: Maui 2 weeks Westin Kaanapali

We are also considering a weekend Amtrak trip Denver to Sacramento in Feb- we think it would be beautiful to cross the snow-covered Rockies and Sierra Nevadas

Maybe eastern beach trip sometime May or Aug/Sept.  We also might join a group regatta to the San Juan Islands next summer.

H


----------



## senorak (Aug 13, 2012)

Only have 1 exchange lined up so far:  Royal Regency in Paris.  Taking my daughter for her graduation.  It's a 2 BR, and since neither DH nor my sons are interested in going along, my father and his wife will most likely be joining us.  Hoping to add a week in London, (renting from RCI:  Odessa Wharf), prior to the Royal Regency stay.

Deb


----------



## Dori (Aug 13, 2012)

We don't have any TS vacations lined up!   

 Since we bought our mobile home in Florida, we spend January to March in Sebring in our great park. In April, we are supposed to be going to Las Cabos for a wedding. We'll probably do the AI thing, as it works out to be about the same price as booking a TS, flights, etc.. We're still investigating this.

I'm hoping to squeeze in a jaunt to LV, at our favourite place, The Grandview. There is always lots of availability there. 

I am so antsy with nothing to search for! I do miss hunting for those winter Florida weeks!

Dori


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 13, 2012)

*Two varieties*

Time Shares:
The usual 12 weeks in Steamboat Springs and the last week (I think the RTU ends in 2013 but might be 2014) for my week at The Allen House in London. Another week sometime someplace in the Raintree System.

Others:
Having reactivated my Pilot License I plan on making several long weekend trips to places TBD. That might be in conjunction with the Raintree weeks I have.
Also plan on a Thanksgiving weekend trip to wherever Business Class Fares to Europe are on sale.

Cheers


----------



## DianneL (Aug 13, 2012)

*2013 Plans*

February to Maui at Ka'anapali Beach Club (RCI trade) and Big Island in rental (10 days)
June to Smugglers Notch in Vermont and to Samoset on the Maine coast (two weeks) RCI trades
Spetember to Royal Dunes, Hilton Head (own at this resort)
Numerous other weekend trips in winter and fall months to see our grandchildren in their gymnastic meets.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2012)

We don't have much lined up yet. Xmas & NYE week '12 in Maui, then our fixed Yellowstone week in July. I'll have an additional 50K RCI points to burn and an MROP week to book somewhere. I keep being tempted to wait until last minute and taking TUGgers up on last minute rentals in interesting places. We bought some cruise discount coupons on our last Celebrity for $300 off whatever deal they offer. These will expire in either '13 or '14, so I see a fairly long cruise in our future. Problem is we are running out of places we want to cruise. Tough dilemma to have, huh?

Firm vacay plans are a little thin next year, as we will have a house to rehab and market when the current occupant permanently vacates.

Jim


----------



## TravelMamma (Aug 13, 2012)

Unfortunately I have been waiting to get my exchange confirmed through an II request for April/May 2013.  I am curious if any fellow tuggers have had requests confirmed for this time period for the Caribbean......give me hope!  I am hoping for St.Kitts, St. Thomas, Cayman Islands, Curacao or St. Lucia.  I don't have Marriott preference for St. Kitts or St. Thomas   I have back up plans in case one of these doesn't come through.

July 2013-Cabot Trail, Cape Breton Nova Scotia.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 13, 2012)

January- Vermont, July -Vermont and October-Vermont!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 13, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I'm actually looking at the END of 2013, and into 2014!  But, here's where I know we're going in 2013:
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting this BTW. We were thinking we had plenty of time to book our train trip, but when we checked our dates today, there was not much left available in the sleeper car.

So we booked our trip, Denver to Sacramento. Thirty one hours, crossing both the Rocky Mountains and the Sierra Nevadas (including the Donner Pass, yikes) in the dead of winter. Should be pretty.

H


----------



## chellej (Aug 13, 2012)

July - Lake Pend Oreille in Northern Idaho
Sept - Molokai and Kauai

Hope to explore some washington/Oregon resorts once we get moved up to Washington State


----------



## Pat H (Aug 13, 2012)

Jan - TUG cruise on Celebrity Summit to Southern Carib
Sept - France

That's it so far.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 13, 2012)

So far...

January-exchange into Grand Timber Lodge, Breckinridge for a winter vacation
April-Old Town Alexandria for the Cherry Blossom Festival (we own at OTA)
June-Sante Fe and Angel Fire, NM  
November-Our annual week at Port O 'Call on Hilton Head

I have a request in for either Boston or San Francisco for Sept, 2013 through
II..hoping one comes through!

Deb


----------



## Larry (Aug 13, 2012)

*This is what I have so far*

January- 3 weeks in Aruba

Divi Phoenix Beach resort - confirmed
La Cabana                       - confirmed
Aruba       - waiting for six months for II exchange to come through 

March/April - Annual family vacation for Passover/Easter spring break for 2 weeks at Vacation Village at Weston 

May/June - Spain for two weeks 3-4 nights hotel Madrid, 1 week timeshare Malaga and 3 nights Barcelona hotel.

Summer 2013 ? May try to get Tradewinds Cruise Club

December;

Carombola Beach resort - St, Croix USVI  

That's all for now but will keep looking for more.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2012)

My 2013, so far: 

An early Summer week at Yellowstone, followed by a second week working my way across Wyoming to Devil's Tower, and on to Mt. Rushmore and the Black Hills of South Dakota.

October:   A week in Santa Fe, (in conjunction with the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque), followed by a second week meandering up through Monument Valley, and up through Moab, Utah, to see Arches and Canyonlands National Parks.

Dave


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought I had 2013 all booked, but oops forgot fall/winter 2013!!

Kind of up in the air, because I'm thinking of doing a solo cruise with small group of ladies I met on Cruise Critic. Looking at early November, so WDW may need to wait till Turkey Day week. Though kids mentioned doing Old Town Alexandria. Though we are looking at buying a week 51/52 to ski, so perhaps will be doing that instead.

So here's 2013 so far,

MLK weekend Mountain Run at Boyne(RCI exchange)

Easter-few days at Wyndham Reunion and off to DVC Vero Beach(3br Beach Cottage), Wyndham/DVC points

June-4br at The Colonies at Williamsburg(II exchange)

August-Hemlock at Boyne(own there)

then 1-2 of the choices mentioned in the above mess


----------



## flexible (Aug 13, 2012)

29 Sep 2012 Loreto, Baja, MX
- Mazatlan
- PV reserved but might cancel those reservations to get to PM earlier
- El Cid Pueto Moreles - we have Presige units (with jacuzzi on the balcony) reserved through 30 March 2013

- April/May/June - home

- August - Edinburgh Tatoo & some cruises
European River cruises


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 13, 2012)

February 2013 - Disney for the Princess Half Marathon with bonus daughter. Will use DVC points.

April 2013 - Scottsdale at the Westin Kierland with my sister, brother in law, brother and his partner. I am going without my husband. II echange.

June 2013 - Niagara Falls, Ithaca NY to see Ian's sister, drive to Pittsburgh to finish up father in law's estate. No TS involved.

August or September, 2013, Alaska cruise --- this is still in the "hope to" stage. It was originally Ian's idea but he doesn't remember it at the moment.

In between, we will make a few more trips to Virginia and Delaware to see our adult children.

elaine


----------



## MabelP (Aug 13, 2012)

Presidents Week: Desert SpringsII

Easter Week: Ocean Pointe

July 4th: Two weeks at Koolina.

YEAH!!!


----------



## danb (Aug 13, 2012)

*Travel 2013*

One way trip to Oahu, moving into our new home in Ewa. Can't wait!


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 13, 2012)

danb said:


> One way trip to Oahu, moving into our new home in Ewa. Can't wait!



Fantastic! (and jealous)

Spring 2013- 8 week cross country trip including time in southern Utah, Palm Springs, Napa, Oregon, Washington, Alaskan cruise and Wyoming/Montana.

Summer 2013- France and Tuscany for two to three weeks. 

Fall 2013- Harborside for a week, then two weeks at WKORV-N.

Ummm, not sure what else I could shoe horn in. My boss does expect me to show up on occasion...


----------



## vacationcrazy (Aug 13, 2012)

*2013*

Windjammer Landing Saint Lucia for two weeks in March to celebrate our 40th anniversary 

Still waiting for an exchange for September for either Nappa, Monteray, Oregon Coast, or Jackson Hole.  Hopefully one of them will come through. I am sure we would enjoy any one of these destinations. I guess it is still early for a confirmation from II.


----------



## klpca (Aug 14, 2012)

We're heading to Puerto Vallarta in January and we have an exchange at the Poste Montane in Beaver Creek, Co over the 4th of July but those are our only fixed plans. We're thinking about going to Williamsburg for Thanksgiving because our daughter lives in DC so it would be a lot easier for her to come visit in Virginia instead of flying across the country.

We have two family graduations (one undergrad, one grad school) so there will be some travel associated with that. I know there will be more trips, we're just not sure where. It's always fun to plan.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 14, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Fantastic! (and jealous)
> 
> Spring 2013- 8 week cross country trip including time in southern Utah, Palm Springs, Napa, Oregon, Washington, Alaskan cruise and Wyoming/Montana.
> 
> ...



Wow! I'm jealous! What kind of job allows you 13 weeks vacation? I want to apply there! I can barely squeeze out 3 weeks, and that's providing I stay healthy or no emergencies come up!


----------



## dbmarch (Aug 14, 2012)

May:         1 week Hyatt Windward Pointe (over Memorial Day)
Aug/Sept:  2 weeks at Plantation Village in Grand Cayman (over Labor Day)


----------



## DorotaG (Aug 14, 2012)

End of June into July - 2 weeks on Big Island!
Thanksgiving week -Lawrence Welk Escondido, CA

Wish I had more time off :annoyed: ......


----------



## gandalf252002 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is my list of vacation plans so far;

2/24/2013 - 3/3/2013 Morritt's Tortuga Club (Timeshare)

7/6/2013 - 7/13/2013 Nova Scotia (Mother in Law)

12/7/2013 - 12/14/2013 - Hunting (My GF's 50th Birthday) Looking and hoping for either Hawaii, Atlantis, or an AKV Savanah suite.

We will also probably take several 3/4 day getaway weekends, and see what the NASCAR Schedule brings.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 14, 2012)

Jan 28 - Feb 14 Hacienda del Mar Cabo
Mar 22 - 29 Vistana Beach Club
Mar 29 - Apr4 Palm Beach Resort and Club
Apr 6 10 day cruise followed by 4 nights at the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort
June 16 - 22 Meadow Lake Golf and Ski Resort
Nov 22 - 29 Scottsdale Camelback Resort

Still looking for 3 more weeks in Nov.

Lynn


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 14, 2012)

heathpack said:


> June: LA to Vancouver via Amtrak (Coast Starlight & Cascades trains), a few nights in Vancouver, and 4-5 nights in Seattle for a business conference



Took this one way from Seattle to LA about five years ago for the second (third?) time, and it's still a great way to travel. I'd probably do it again if Alaska Air and Amtrak hadn't ended their award program (fly one way and sleeper for the return).


----------



## heathpack (Aug 14, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Took this one way from Seattle to LA about five years ago for the second (third?) time, and it's still a great way to travel. I'd probably do it again if Alaska Air and Amtrak hadn't ended their award program (fly one way and sleeper for the return).



We are going for free with Amtrak rewards points we got for signing up for a credit card.  My work will pay my ticket home (because I am attending a conference); we will just have to get a FF ticket for Mr. H.

The Rocky Mt/Sierra Nevada trip is the rest of those Amtrak rewards points.  Those are supposed to be two of the best train trips in the US- or at least we hope!

H


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 14, 2012)

Timesharing:
March 30 - 1 week Wyndham Lake Lure
June 2nd - 5 nts Myrtle Beach (hopefully @ Wyndham Seawatch or Ocean Blvd)
September 22nd - 5 nts Wyndham Bonnet Creek

Non-timesharing:
July 1 - 1 week Bismark, ND - visiting friends at their lake house


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 15, 2012)

Great ideas for future trips - My plans for 2013
May 2013 - Nashville - wyndham points
July/Aug - Cape Cod - would appreciate recommendations for a timeshare (beach important)
Nov - reserved 3 1bedroom at Club Melia at Melia Caribe Tropical for Dh big birthday.

Would love to squeeze a last minute one in at the beginning of year but have to be conservative so I can buy more timeshare time and then I have to plan more.  If DH only knew.  

Now I need to start on 2014.
Also any recommendations for the Canary Islands would be appreciated, going there in 2015 for 40th anniversary.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 15, 2012)

heathpack said:


> We are going for free with Amtrak rewards points we got for signing up for a credit card.  My work will pay my ticket home (because I am attending a conference); we will just have to get a FF ticket for Mr. H.
> 
> The Rocky Mt/Sierra Nevada trip is the rest of those Amtrak rewards points.  Those are supposed to be two of the best train trips in the US- or at least we hope!
> 
> H



I did the Rocky Mt route years ago and it's fantastic. Just be aware of weather concerns in the winter.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 15, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I'm actually looking at the END of 2013, and into 2014!  But, here's where I know we're going in 2013:
> 
> ...



As is planned now, Scottsdale AZ, Sedona AZ, Maui, Branson MO, Park City UT, Breckenridge CO, Las Vegas NV,  Palm Beach FL.

Things could change depending on health. Looks like the wife is going to need shoulder surgery and, depending on how this hits her paid time off account balance (will probably wipe it out again), we may have to juggle our vacation plans.


----------



## Bee (Aug 15, 2012)

March - Washington D.C. 
September - Kauai and the big island or Oahu (Ko'olina) We haven't stayed on the main island in several years.
We are trying to decide on third trip, maybe Grand Canyon.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 16, 2012)

*2013*

July - August  3 weeks in Hawaii (2 weeks Ko Olina, 4 days Big Island, 4 days Maui)

December - Australia ( 1 week Sydney, 1 week Brisbane)

Looking to have fun and will be asking fellow Tuggers for hints and suggestions.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 17, 2012)

*Just love to travel*

There are people who think my life is boring  or tiresome   but my plans are similar every year: in Fall always the USA, sometimes in combination with Mexico or the Carribean, in Winter Asia, in Spring/Summer Europe. :whoopie:


----------



## tashamen (Aug 17, 2012)

*So far for 2013*

early January - Mont Tremblant on Club Intrawest points

 late January - Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites on II Getaway

 mid-late March - Florida on either CI points (Sandestin) or pending II request

 July - Seawatch on the Beach in Ft Myers on II Getaway


----------



## Travelclam (Aug 17, 2012)

June-July:  1 wk VT/NY

July-August: 3 weeks Hawaii, 1wk Big Island, 2 wks Oahu.

x-mas/new year: Alberta


----------



## winger (Aug 18, 2012)

So far:
Spring break - South Lake Tahoe
June (2 weeks) - Orlando (first time as the entire family!)
Others - tbd


----------



## fnover (Aug 18, 2012)

Jan. 3 through Jan. 24
1 week Kaui (KBC)
2 weeks Oahu (wyndham Beach Walk)


----------



## Judy (Aug 21, 2012)

March 2013: one week at Grand Mercure Oakridge Resort (II timeshare), Wanaka New Zealand.
March - May: cruise from Sydney to Rome
May, 2013: one week at Il Poggio (RCI timeshare) in Tuscany; followed by 3 days at a hotel in Venice.
August- one week at Arroyo Roble (RCI resort) in Sedona; 7 days at Worldmark Pinetop, AZ.
September/October - 3 weeks at Buddy Dive, Bonaire.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, I love the planning part for the next year.

We've only have a 2 weeks planned in Hawaii (Westin and Wyndham) spring break, Myrtle Beach for Labor Day weekend (Ocean Blvd with Wyndham), Cruise from Miami in the fall with 2 days in Florida Keys and Orlando at Orange Lake for Christmas.

As for 2014, I have no idea where we want to go.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 21, 2012)

Judy said:


> March 2013: one week at Grand Mercure Oakridge Resort (II timeshare), Wanaka New Zealand.
> March - May: cruise from Sydney to Rome
> May, 2013: one week at Il Poggio (RCI timeshare) in Tuscany; followed by 3 days at a hotel in Venice.
> August- one week at Arroyo Roble (RCI resort) in Sedona; 7 days at Worldmark Pinetop, AZ.
> September/October - 3 weeks at Buddy Dive, Bonaire.



Just love that trip! A world cruise!


----------



## spencersmama (Aug 21, 2012)

Margariet said:


> There are people who think my life is boring  or tiresome   but my plans are similar every year: in Fall always the USA, sometimes in combination with Mexico or the Carribean, in Winter Asia, in Spring/Summer Europe. :whoopie:



People think traveling to 3 continents per year is boring?


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow I hope someday soon to travel as much as many of you here  

July 2013 - Disney Fantasy Western Carib. cruise.
Will probably add a few nights after and stay at WDW

Oct. 2013 - Plan on booking BCV for F & W

We would like to do something in the Spring - but not sure if we might just visit our condo in Juipiter.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 26, 2012)

So far:

April 3 weeks. Big Island, Oahu, and Maui - each 1 week
October - 3 weeks Florida, Longboat Key, Tampa area, Panhandle

Most times when a grandchild calls and says "Grandma can you come to see my........."  I will make it.  They live in Texas and Florida so thats a trip

We are retired now so there are always opportunities that come up.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like all UK as to timeshare for us so far next year.

DAE just called with a resort I had been looking for iin May-June or September in a particular type of unit, with a late May week in Wales, so I took it.  We plan on using an August week that we own in England next year, and SFX has already gotten us a late winter 2BR exchange week in London.  I am still thinking of adding a canalboat sometime in the summer, which would make four UK weeks.

We also are still thinking about something in the Fall, but haven't decided what, or we may do that as non-timeshare perhaps to Corsica or Crete.


----------



## vckempson (Oct 2, 2012)

Love to see where everyone is going.  Definitely can get some great ideas here.  We try to go away 4 times a year, two weeks at a time.  After doing Hawai this fall, we're trying to schedule more for 2013 within driving distance.

Feb. -  Cape Canaveral, FL at Ron Jon Resort
Feb. -  Pompano Beach, Fl at Wyndham Palm Aire

June -  Williamsburg, VA at Kings Creek Plantation
June -  Alexandria, VA at Wyndham Old Town  (Visit daughter in DC)

Sept -  Virginia Beach, VA at Four Sails
Sept -  Alexandria, VA at Wyndham Old Town 

Nov -  Scottsdale AZ at Sheraton Desert Oasis
Nov -  Phoenix, AZ at JW Marriott for 4 days
Nov -  Las Vegas at "yet to be determined"


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan - Tradewinds, St Martin
Feb - Grand Mayan, Riveria Mayan
May - Worldmark West Yellowstone, MT 
May - Flagstaff, AZ
July - Hilton Club, NYC
Aug - Tradewinds BVI
Sept - Variety Cruises Greece (not TS)
Nov - Hilton GVC Grand Waikikian, HI
Dec - Tradewinds, Belize

...and I haven't even started to think about any Wyndham stays yet.

Good thing I have a flexible job and control over my schedule. 

I have a few business trips to UK in there as well.


----------



## capjak (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan- (not booked) Orlando or Somewhere to ski/snowboard

March- 1 week WKORV Maui

October-1 week Orlando


----------



## RichH1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb: Cabo, Mexico (2 weeks)
Mar: Marriott BeachPlace
June: Cruise for 10 days, brand new ship!
July: Hawaii (3 weeks)
Thanksgiving: Key West
Week 51 and 52: TBA


----------



## JudyH (Oct 4, 2012)

You all do some gooood traveling.  I retire June 13.  Yea!

Dec 2012  St. Lucia

July 2013 Santa Fe-timeshare trade I hope

Nov  2013 Venice Italy -timeshare trade, and another week in Italy someplace

St Lucia and Venice were both found on the Sightings Board.  Thanks.


----------



## pammex (Oct 4, 2012)

Fingers crossed...have yet to reach my goal of 12 weeks a year since my Cancer but I will reach it..here are plans for 2013

Jan...Puerto Vallarta Mx, 5 Days Casa Velas( not booked) , 7 days Hard Rock Nuevo Vallarta

Feb.  2 week Velas Vallarta with son and his family joining us for one week.  yippee ( not booked yet maybe next week)

May 2 weeks in Ixtapa/Zihua Mx at Pacifica Aqua Penthouse...

July  ?? 5 days Casa Velas ( not booked ) , 7 days exchange to Dreams South side PV

Sept...2 weeks in Boston area??? Not booked..

Oct..Mazatlan Mx...2 weeks Not booked..

Nov..hope to squeeze something in wherever in Mexico..

See what happens with health of me  and my dad and mom...

Still on my list Cabo, & Huatulco..and return to Cancun..


----------



## MabelP (Jan 6, 2013)

Martin Luther King Week: Marriott Timber Lodge

Presidents Week: Desert Springs II

Easter Week: Ocean Pointe

July 4th: Two weeks at Ko Olina

Christmas with family in Massachusetts

Presidents Week 2014: Ko Olina


----------

